# What's Your Gbatemp.net Skin?



## Davess (Mar 21, 2010)

How do Take your Gbatemp?

Edit: I should say what I use; I use the Lite skin. It loads much Faster then V3.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

V3 for life baby


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 21, 2010)

V3 is more better than all of the skins


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2010)

V3!

It's the best looking skin! I like the appearance of the Lite skin but it renders some parts of GBAtemp broken. I don't like some of the aesthetic problems with it.


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 21, 2010)

V3, just tried the other ones, and I can tell you it's not gbatemp without the V3 skin.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 21, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> V3, just tried the other ones, and I can tell you it's not gbatemp without the V3 skin.



Same for me


----------



## granville (Mar 21, 2010)

V3, only for the reason that it has the darkest colors. My eyes are rather sensitive to light or bright things, at least when it comes to staring at the same screen for a long period of time. I prefer dark backgrounds (black or really dark blue) with lighter text. They're just easier on the eyes for me. If there were a V4 skin, i hope it would be in a dark style (maybe someday). I'd switch to that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 21, 2010)

V3, just cuz I'm used to the layout and don't feel like switching. Loading time is no problem for me as my internet is quite fast.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 21, 2010)

v3


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 21, 2010)

Just looked in the board settings and can't find an option for changing...am i doing it wrong?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 21, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> V3, only for the reason that it has the darkest colors. My eyes are rather sensitive to light or bright things, at least when it comes to staring at the same screen for a long period of time. I prefer dark backgrounds (black or really dark blue) with lighter text. They're just easier on the eyes for me. If there were a V4 skin, i hope it would be in a dark style (maybe someday). I'd switch to that in a heartbeat.


Same for me.

@Jamstruth: it's on the bottom of the page, you'll see a little bar with 'GBAtemp v3', if you click on it you'll be able to choose another skin.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 21, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Just looked in the board settings and can't find an option for changing...am i doing it wrong?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=51


----------



## Depravo (Mar 21, 2010)

I use the V3 skin. I also use the Glossy Blue Chrome theme as they compliment each other perfectly.


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 21, 2010)

I kept V3 for a long time, but recently I got bored and I switched to Classic.
I like the concept of the Lite but as it has been reported it kind of breaks some of the elements, and it's way to bright.....
So classic it is for now.........but maybe more skins should be added, so we could change it more often like I change my desktop background to suit my mood !


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2010)

Always v3, sometimes I switch for a few minutes just because I can.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 21, 2010)

GBAtemp V3 for me


----------



## Porobu (Mar 21, 2010)

_*V3*_


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 21, 2010)

The default?
I didn't know that you could change it...


----------



## Matthew (Mar 21, 2010)

Lite anyday, don't like v3


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 21, 2010)

V3, It has the GBAtemp atmosphere around it. xD


----------



## Davess (Mar 21, 2010)

How do Take your Gbatemp?

Edit: I should say what I use; I use the Lite skin. It loads much Faster then V3.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

*GBAtemp*
_OPTIMIZED FOR V3 SKIN USAGE 
FOR MAXIMUM OWNAGE_


----------



## outgum (Mar 22, 2010)

V3 Buddy XD
Never bothered changing it


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm using classic right now 'cos it uses lesser bandwidth.
I keep shifting to V3 sometimes when I'm viewing the portal.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 22, 2010)

v3 and I like it that way.


----------



## saxamo (Mar 22, 2010)

gbatemp lite bitches


----------



## playallday (Mar 24, 2010)

v3, it's what I was raised on.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 24, 2010)

Lite skin is the best-looking in my opinion.  Too bad it still has a few bugs.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 3, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I use the V3 skin. I also use the Glossy Blue Chrome theme as they compliment each other perfectly.



WOWW it does compliment well!!

But, I like classic. V3 is nice, but I prefer classic better.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm using Lite now but usually I use v3


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Apr 3, 2010)

I use lite for faster loading xP


----------



## 5% (Apr 3, 2010)

V3. V3 looks best IMO out of the choices


----------

